# air flo spreader wiring help



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

i am currently rebuilding an airflo ss spreader( new bearing, motor, chains) i pulled the motor and not thinking i have no where to begin by putting the wires back together. if any one has this spreader i would like to know what wires (colors) go to what. the motor is a 10.5 brigs with electric start and pull start. i am goin to be installing an electric throttle control as well.

thanks to all!!

Andrew


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if you open up your switch panel i might be able to walk you thou it


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

any one have an air flo??? maybe look at the wires and tell me where they go?


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

I'll check mine out tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

the harness colors go to the following

White to ground
Green to starter solenoid
Red to clutch
Black to engine kill
Yellow goes to the brown wire on the electronic throttle
Brown goes to the red wire on the throttle.

That's what they are on a 2005 anyway.

Need anything else let me know.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks tediesel

i called air flo and thery sent me out a wire diagram right away "faxed" lol now off to napa to get the parts.. water proof connectors and heat shrink.. i also think im goin to make the truck side a 6 way round trailer connector same with the spreader to make the connecton easy.. thanks all!!!


safe plowing


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

The black that goes to engine kill ?where is this on engine ?putting together a unit i didn't take apart this is my last wire!any Help i would apprecite


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

On my sander it comes off the coil and hooks up on the throttle control


----------

